# Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen



## Sobseal (3. Apr. 2011)

Hi, 

Vor drei Tagen wurde ein Weibchen von meinen Kois, heftig von 3 anderen Kois drangsaliert und heftig gerempelt bis diese dann abgelaicht hat. Soweit kein Problem.

Aber seitdem schwimmt sie nur noch im flachen Randgebiet, sodass sie halb aus dem Wasser guckt und hat dabei weil es so flach ist auch dementsprechende Seitenlage.

Wenn ich zu ihr gehe wird sie mal kurz aktiv schwimmt etwas dabei aber auch etwas in seitenlage und schwimmt dann wieder an den Rand.

Kann dieses Verhalten nicht einordnen. Es ist auch nicht immer dieselbe Stelle sodass ich es auf den Laich zurückführen könnte. Den ich auch noch nicht gesichtet habe.

Kann mir dazu jmd was sagen?


----------



## Vera44 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

Hallo Sob!

Ich dachte es wäre noch viel zu früh zum ablaichen. Meine Mädels sind kugelrund aber ablaichen tun die immer erst wenn es wärmer ist. Hast Du den Laich gesehen? Ist das Mädel wieder schlank?


----------



## Sobseal (3. Apr. 2011)

Hi, 
Kann das daran liegen das der Teich beheizt wird? War das typische Verhalten. Schlanker ist sie etwas ja aber konnte keinen Laich finden.


----------



## Vera44 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

Wenn Du DeinenTeich beheizt hast, könnte es natürlich sein. Bei mir springen die Jungs zwar auch schon aber das Wasser hat erst eine Temperatur von 15° - heute mittag.


----------



## Sobseal (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

Leider musste ich den Koi gerade aus dem Teich holen, weil er tot am Grund lag :-( 
Gestern Abend war wieder etwas lebendiger und die Nacht irgendwann hat er dann doch das zeitliche gesegnet...


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

Hallo Daniel,

das tut mir leid, dass Deine Dame sich verabschiedet hat.

Leichen bedeutet für Koimädels oft stress, da sie meistens von mehreren Jungs stunden oder tagelang gejagt wird, bis sie dann irgendwann zum Erfolg kommen. Und bei einem Männerüberschuss ist das schon ganz schön stressig.

Zusätzlich darf man nicht vergessen, dass sie vor weniger als einer Woche erst transportiert und in einen neuen Teich gekommen ist, was leider noch weiteren Stress bedeutet.

Hast Du sie Dir evtl. mal genau angeschaut, ob sie sich nicht zufällig eine Verletzung an den Steinen oder Pflanzen zugezogen hat, als sie durch Deinen Teich gejagt worden ist, da dies auch öfters passieren kann, die dann auch tötlich sein können?

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

Tut mir auch sehr Leid,
ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es mit Laichen zu tun hat, dann wäre ja deren biologische Uhr völlig durcheinander auch wenn der Teich beheizt wird.

Das muss andere Gründe gehabt haben, aber sicherlich schwer zu ergründen. Ab und an wird bei mir auch mal der ein oder andere Koi ein wenig durch den Teich gehetzt, warum die das machen weiß ich aber nicht. Bei 13° würde ich Laichjagt aber ausschließen.


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Verhalten von Koi nach den Laichen*

...bei mir sind die Mädels und Jungs aber auch schon seit ein paar Wochen aktiv. Der Teich bzw. die IH sind beide beheizt. Diese Woche ist momentan Ruhe.


----------

